# Trojanerinstallation nach Freeware-Suche



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hatte heute morgen auch eine "Mahnung" von diesem Verein in der Mailbox. Mal davon abgesehen das diese Forderungen sowieso absurd sind ist es kriminell mit Hilfe von Malware an Postadressen zu kommen (In der Mail steht meine Postanschrift).
Ich hatte nach einem freewareprog gesucht und bin dummerweise auf deren Link gelandet wo die Installationsroutine sofort startete, die ich ebenso sofort unterbrach. Gleichzeitig hatte ich eine Warnung von meinem Virenscanner: TR/Spy.550920.3. Normalerweise gehört dieser Verein dafür verklagt!
Die "normale" Telefonakquise ist schon unter Strafe verboten.
Unglaublich.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Dezember 2011)

Und da Du Dich bei denen angemeldet hast, haben die natürlich Deine Postadresse. Wie willst Du sonst auf einen Link von denen kommen?

Bei top-of-software ist es so, dass 99,999% der Software direkt vom Server des Original-Herstellers lädt, also nur dahin verlinkt. Nur wenige Software wird woanders her geladen. Und wenn man bei seinem Browser es so eingestellt hat, dass nach dem herunterladen gleich automatisch die Software gestartet/installiert wird, sollte man die Einstellung mal raus nehmen.

Du benutzt aber nicht zufällig Avira Free Antivirus?


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Nein, ich habe mich eben nicht angemeldet. Wie schon geschrieben, auf den Link geklickt, Installationsroutine hat angefangen, ich hab das abgebrochen. Ich habe auch nichts heruntergeladen, bevor ich das hätte tun können, hätte ich mich registrieren müssen was ich aber nicht getan habe.
Ich benutze zwar Avira, aber die lizensierte Fassung. Ich habe einen Betrieb.


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Ok, ich hätte schreiben sollen: Registrierungsroutine.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Dezember 2011)

Verwirrend was Du da schreibst. Um auf die Links zu kommen die top-of-software.de intern verwendet, muss man eingeloggt sein. Ohne Anmeldung keine Zugangsdaten und ohne die kein Login, um an die "redaktionell aufbereiteten Inhalte" zu kommen. Mich würde mal der Link/die Seite interessieren, wo da so passiert was Du da beschreibst.

Avira ist bekannt für ab und an mal Fehlermeldungen, bei Installationsroutinen wird auch mal gemäkelt, die wollen ja heute fast alle gleich immer ins Netz oder an der Registry was ändern. Will aber natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass an der Software trotzdem was bösartiges beinhaltete.


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Also, ich hatte einen PDF Konverter gesucht. Bei Google eingegeben und fündig geworden. Angeklickt und sofort in der Registrierung gelandet, und dann liefs wie oben beschrieben. Wenn ich den Link noch wüsste, würde ich ich gerne nennen, aber ich hab dieser Suche gar nicht soviel beigemessen, deswegen hatte ich auch nicht darauf geachtet. Keinesfalls hatte ich meine emailadresse, Namen oder Postdresse eingegeben.
Ich bin nicht ganz vom Tal der Ahnungslosen, so etwas ist mir noch niemals passiert.
Es wäre aber ein unheimlicher Zufall wenn dieser Trojaner exakt zu dem Zeitpunkt gekommen wäre als diese Registrierung lief. An solche Zufälle glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Dezember 2011)

Leider kann ich das ganze so nicht nachvollziehen wie es erklärt wird. Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es bei top-of-software.de und software-und-tools.de (sind von den gleichen Brüdern) dies nicht, dass die Software verseucht ist, eben weil 99,999% vom Originalhersteller geladen werden. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will diese beiden Seiten nicht loben, für mich sind das reine unverschämte Abzockseiten.

Es gab schon manipulierte Software, z.B. der Firefox, was die hosts-Datei von Windows geändert hatte, wo dann bestimmte Seiten, vorwiegend Verbraucherschutzseiten, gesperrt waren. Aber einfach so durch einen Download und Installation, wie sollen da Name, Wohnadresse und Mailadresse ohne eigenes Zutun übermittelt werden? Was anderes wäre ein personalisierter Link in einer Spammail. Daten hätte man da z.B. durch Dateneinkauf.

Vielleicht fällt Dir ja noch der Link irgendwie ein bzw. wo Du warst bzw. auf welcher Seite man dann gelandet ist.

Es gibt im Netz nämlich auch Seiten, bei denen man nur einen "Downloader" runterlädt und erst nach Start von dem wird das eigentliche Programm runtergeladen. Große renomierte Softwareanbieter machen diesen Müll vor und andere ziehen dann nach. Da kann man dann sonst was für einen Müll einen andrehen. Aber auch hier, ohne eigenes Zutun, wird doch kein Name, Adresse und Mailadresse, nach meiner Kenntnis, übermittelt.


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Leider kann ich das ganze so nicht nachvollziehen wie es erklärt wird. Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es bei top-of-software.de und software-und-tools.de (sind von den gleichen Brüdern) dies nicht, dass die Software verseucht ist, eben weil 99,999% vom Originalhersteller geladen werden.


 
Zum Laden der Software, in dem Fall vermeintlicher freeware, kams doch bei mir gar nicht. Ich hab dieses Progrämmchen nicht mal ansatzweise heruntergeladen. Das alles passierte während der "Registrierungsroutine", die ich unterbrochen habe. Das kann doch jetzt nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein. Dieses von "software-und-tools" angebotene Freewareprogramm hat meine Festplatte niemals gesehen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Dezember 2011)

So wie es beschrieben wurde, muss ich wohl erst studieren um es zu verstehen.  

Für mich ist eine Anmeldung keine "Installationsroutine" oder "Registrierungsroutine".  Sobald man seine Daten in das Formular angeben hat und auf "Anmelden" klickt, steckt man in der Abofalle drinnen. Den Link in der anschließenden Mail braucht man nach meiner Kenntnis gar nicht anklicken um seine Anmeldung abzuschließen.


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> So wie es beschrieben wurde, muss ich wohl erst studieren um es zu verstehen.
> 
> Für mich ist eine Anmeldung keine "Installationsroutine". Sobald man seine Daten angeben hat und auf "Anmelden" klickt, steckt man in der Falle drinnen. Den Link in der anschließenden Mail braucht man gar nicht anzuklicken.


 
Ich hatte mich bereits korrigiert und die Installationsroutine durch Registrierungsroutine ersetzt.


> Ok, ich hätte schreiben sollen: Registrierungsroutine.​micki, Heute um 15:58 Melden Post-it
> #4 Zitieren


Nochmal in Stein gemeisselt: ICH habe mich nirgendwo mit email addy, oder Postadresse angemeldet, geschweige denn was installiert, sondern abgebrochen. Ich habe nichts heruntergeladen noch sonstwas angeklickt.
Das kann man nun verstehen, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Dezember 2011)

Was verstehtst Du unter "abgebrochen"? Vielleicht verstehe ich da was anderes darunter als Du? Irgendwie müssen die ja die Daten wo her haben. Vielleicht loggt beim Eingeben in das Formular ohne was abzuschicken bei denen schon was mit?


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen die ja die Daten wo her haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Dezember 2011)

Tja, würde man gleich alles richtig erzählen, ohne so viel blabla außenrum was gar nicht passiert ist, wäre alles viel einfacher.


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Tja, würde man gleich alles richtig erzählen, ohne so viel blabla außenrum was gar nicht passiert ist, wäre alles viel einfacher.


Hättest du das "BlaBla" gleich richtig gelesen, wäre es keines gewesen. In diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2011)

micki schrieb:


> Hättest du das "BlaBla" gleich richtig gelesen....


Nicht nur dem User "Nutzlosbranche" war das Verstehen der Lektüre nicht leicht gefallen. Bei wahrscheinlich hunderttausenden Nutzern von TOS (oder mehr) gibt es nur gaaanz wenige, die das behaupten, was du darstellen willst. Irgendwie fällt es schwer, das nachvollziehen oder gar glauben zu können. Insbesonere, wenn man (wie ich und wahrscheinlich auch "Nutzlosbranche") sich immer wieder mal über verschiedene Kanäle bei diesem Schrott anmelden oder entsprechenden Links folgen.


----------

